# Hopedale, Delacroix reds water



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The fishing is excellent year round. You can find clean water if you look hard enough. Fish when you can or you will grow old waiting for perfect conditions.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You don’t know if you don’t go!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Its basically dirty in the ponds and a little better in the open water. But here's s hint. If you are thinking about this weekend I'd pass. Its opening teal season and the ponds are going to be full of yahoos.


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

Was there last weekend. Water is really dirty with lots of submerged grass on the banks in the ponds and canals closer to Delacroix. The grass thins out east and south closer to the outer edge, but water is still really dirty.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Dang I’ll be there this upcoming week..hopefully can find some cleaner ponds. I’ve heard from several people that it’s been tough to find the cleaner water. But also heard there are a lot of reds in some of the bigger lakes we shall see. Anyone been in Biloxi marsh area wonder if that’s clean at all ?


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Is the water high ?


----------



## BD108 (Jul 5, 2019)

I fished Biloxi Marsh this morning. This East wind had the water high in all ponds but it was fairly clean.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice !!! I appreciate the info. Thx


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Dang I’ll be there this upcoming week..hopefully can find some cleaner ponds. I’ve heard from several people that it’s been tough to find the cleaner water. But also heard there are a lot of reds in some of the bigger lakes we shall see. Anyone been in Biloxi marsh area wonder if that’s clean at all ?


Have you checked the weather? We are going to have some lousy weather and maybe even a tropical storm Tue/Wed.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> The fishing is excellent year round. You can find clean water if you look hard enough. *Fish when you can or you will grow old waiting for perfect conditions.*


I have finally started to get behind this..... perfect conditions dont allow me to fish enough. semi prefect conditions give me the green light.

Fished Golden Meadow last weekend, didnt look great but went anyway. fish are there, water was a little muddy but still saw alot of fish, and had a good time.


----------

